# New member - feline leukemia and vision problems



## brendan1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi, I was recently given the news about one of my two cats being positive for feline leukemia. We went away for 3 days over Christmas and when we came back, we noticed some discharge from her left eye and some sneezing. 

She came from the SPCA and had upper respiratory infection which is the same scenario as the other cat in the house. We took her to the vet who looked her over and figured she was just having a flare-up so he gave her a weeks worth of antibiotics and recommended to go on lysiene which she is now on. 

Over the next 2 weeks, the discharge cleared right up and the sneezing lessened, but she stopped eating, dropped a considerable amount of weight and became very lethargic. I went back to the vet and they did some blood test where we found the FeLV+ diagnosis. The vet recommended euthanasia, but did also say that she may be OK for a few more days if I wanted to take her home which I did.

Since then she has gotten noticeably better - the sneezing is infrequent, congestion is still present but not major however, in the past 2-3 days, her pupils have dilated and she has obvious vision problems. She is not blind, but possibly in the process of losing her sight. Her pupils do shrink when a flashlight is on them, but slowly and her eyes look cloudy and it appears as if there are tiny bubbles just under the surface. I had given her 3-4 doses of colloidal silver over a 3 day period which I read about through various internet postings. I wonder how much of a role this played in her overall health improvement and/or vision loss. 

I am happy that she appears to have some life left in her (she is only just over 3 years old), but am sad about her vision loss. Has anyone else experience blindness in their cat as a complication of feline leukemia? My other cat shows no symptoms and I have not had him tested, but I would be surprised if he doesn't have it since they have shared the same litter box and water bowl for the past 2 years. 

The one that has tested positive had 3 kittens that I was fostering before returning the kittens and adopting the mother so she was likely an outdoor cat early in her life. 

Thanks for any guidance.


----------



## cms (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi, this isn't very helpful since I don't have any experience, but I just wanted to say how sorry I am for you and your cat to be dealing with this situation. I have read that blindness is among the many issues FeLV+ cats can have, whether directly from the FeLV or from infections due to their compromised immune system, and that you can have your vet check on her vision to be sure it's not something unrelated that can be treated/helped. It's wonderful that you've been able to give her such great care and improve her health! My thoughts are with you both during this trying time.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm so sorry you're going through this! Unfortunately, if your other kitty has not been vaccinated, I would be very surprised if he is not positive. FeLV is extremely contagious, and is transmitted a number of ways (saliva, nasal secretions, blood, urine, feces, etc.). If they share the same food dish, litter box, and have casual contact, then he most likely will also be positive if he hasn't been vaccinated (vaccination is really the only way to protect against it).

Vision loss, lethargy, weight loss, diarrhea, upper respiratory infections, fever, etc. are all symptoms of FeLV. Antibiotics may help with any secondary infections, but unfortunately, they will do nothing for the progression of the virus. Same goes for L-Lysine and colloidal silver. 

Is she eating ok? Are you able to take her temp and monitor whether or not she has a fever?


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

If they are both strictly indoors, your other cat may not have feline leukemia. I had a cat that had feline leukemia and my other cat did not contract it from her. Kitty had feline leukemia and she lived with me and Skittles for a year before she passed away. I had Skittles tested when I found out that Kitty had feline leukemia. She is negative. Get your other cat tested, if positive or negative, keep their stress level down as much as you can, this will help prevent progression of the disease if positive. If negative, keep them from fighting, keep stress down as much as possible. Your other cat may or may not get it from you Felv+ cat. But most importantly, get the other cat tested as soon as possible. That way you can take the necessary steps to avoid your other cat getting it. Kitty had anemia with her feline leukemia, so I don't know about the blindness with it.


----------



## brendan1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks for the responses.

She is eating OK, but when she stopped eating, I was trying to entice her with treats and now it's difficult to get her back on her regular food. The treats are Orijen brand though so at least they aren't like kitty junk food. 

I don't have a thermometer to take her temperature, but will look into getting one. She was running a fever when the vet did the FeLV test.

Since I got the cats from the SPCA, they have both been 98% indoor cats. Their only outdoor time has been in the back fenced yard with someone watching them and for short periods only. 

I wasn't going to get the other cat tested because I figured that if he was going to get it from her, he'd already have it given their past 2 years together and there is nothing to be done if he is positive. Sweetcuddles, your experience is interesting though and it sounds like I should get the second cat tested. I don't believe he was vaccinated, but I'd have to contact the SPCA to be sure.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Most SPCAs do vaccinations (at least they do here in Atlanta). So if your other cat was vaccinated (even if it was 3 years ago), he's go a much better chance of not having FeLV. Personally, I'd get him tested just so I know for sure.


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

Yea get your other cat tested, and if he is negative, get him vaccinated, if he hasn't been vaccinated.

Yea Kitty was indoor/outdoor before she came to live with me because the dogs killed my mom's other cat. At least Kitty had a stress free life for a year before she passed. Kitty was 9 years old, Skittles is 3 years. I will was devastated when Kitty passed. 

I hope that your other kitty tests negative for feline leukemia.


----------



## brendan1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words. I just found my SPCA adoption papers for the FeLV+ cat. She was given Strongid-T, Fel-O-Guard +3 and Revolution on Nov 4, 2011. The Strongid-T and Fel-O-Guard +3 was again given on Nov 18, 2011. It then says "please ensure your pet is revaccinated on the below due dates" but the due dates are all before the adoption date. I obviously should have picked up on this before now, but I wonder why they wouldn't have given her the final shots before letting her be adopted?


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

So does that mean that your FeLV+ cat was vaccinated against feline leukemia or no? If she was vaccinated against feline leukemia then it is a false positive. False positive means that the test cannot distinguish between the vaccine and the virus.


----------



## cms (Sep 19, 2013)

I meant to add in my post that I would suggest having blood sent to labs for further testing like IFA if/when the question of putting her down comes up again - I'm dealing with something similar in that a cat I'm hoping to adopt tested both FeLV positive and negative with the vet's test and labwork done shows that it may likely be false positives.


----------



## brendan1 (Feb 11, 2014)

sweetcuddles said:


> So does that mean that your FeLV+ cat was vaccinated against feline leukemia or no? If she was vaccinated against feline leukemia then it is a false positive. False positive means that the test cannot distinguish between the vaccine and the virus.


I googled all three of the vaccinations given and read that Fel-O-Guard +3 was a FeLV vaccination, but spoke to the SPCA spay and neuter clinic that does the vaccinations and apparently it is only a brand name and the dose that is given by the SPCA does not have the FeLV vaccination in it.

I also inquired with the vet about a possible false positive when I first was given the test results and he was very confident with the results of the test. I also had the test results forwarded to another vet in a different town that is sort of a family friend and then spoke with him on the phone and there was no mention of the possibility of false positive.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Sorry, but that's incorrect, the vaccine for FeLV will NOT give a false positive on the SNAP test like the vaccine for FIV will (which is precisely why the vaccine for FIV is not recommended). The false positive isn't that common with FeLV, but is fairly common with FIV. Normally when a cat tests positive for FeLV, they have it. You can ask your vet to run the IFA test to confirm the results if you want to be 100% sure though. Here's some additional info on FeLV: 

FelineLeukemiaTest

Strongid is a dewormer, Revolution is for fleas/ticks, and Fel-O-Guard is FVRCP (Feline Viral Rhinotracheitis (FVR), Calicivirus (C), Panleukemia (P)), so that doesn't protect against FeLV.  I'm honestly not sure why they wouldn't have given her the FeLV vaccine if they gave her FVRCP (and presumably rabies as well - that would be odd for them not to give the rabies). 

In any event, I'd probably get your other kitty tested just for your peace of mind. I'm sorry you're going through this!


----------



## cms (Sep 19, 2013)

The snap test _is _meant to be very reliable, but I only mentioned further testing like IFA since the snap manufacturer cannot explain my current situation of getting consistent FeLV positives and negatives with the snap test. So should the vet broach next steps again, the IFA and snap results could give you 100% certainty like emilyatl mentioned. Good luck with everything.


----------



## brendan1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks again for the replies. 

She is definitely not near the end of her life at present time. Hopefully things stay this way for a while. I found a different type of food that she seems to enjoy which will be better than her treats-only diet over the last week or so. It is a shame about her eyesight, but nothing to be done about it and it's better than where I thought she would be 10 days ago. She seems to have problems getting to sleep which I'm wondering is either related to her congestion or just the fact that she doesn't feel safe sleeping without eyesight (if something were to startle her while asleep, she wouldn't have her vision to escape when she wakes up). 

The other issue is keeping the two cats separated during the day. I work long days and can be gone for upto 12 hours with no one else in the house. The male cat has lots of energy and will sometimes harass the female and will also eat anything edible in sight so I have been keeping her in the bedroom with food, water and a litter box except that she hates it and makes it well known with the clawed up carpet around the door and the door corner itself.

I also should get him in to get tested. The logical side of me is saying to save my money because it seems obvious that he would be infected given their history together, but at least I would know for sure one way or the other.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Brendan, I'm glad it sounds like you'll get more time with her...enjoy whatever time you have...
So sorry you're going through this...
Hugs and Prayers


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Brendan - even if she does lose her vision, cats are so incredibly adaptive! I have a friend whose kitty went blind due to complications with diabetes, and you'd never know if you met her! She acts just like any other cat.

Regarding her congestion, you can try putting her in the bathroom for 10 - 15 minutes with the shower running on hot and the door closed. The steam will help clear it up. If you do this before mealtimes, it should encourage her to eat (when they're congested, they can lose their sense of smell). I also like to use something like bonito flakes (fish flakes that you can get at any pet food store) on their food to make it smellier and entice them to eat. Tuna juice works well too. And if you have a humidifier, that can also help with the humidifier. I hope she's feeling better soon!

And CMS - sorry, my comment wasn't directed at you or meant to come off that snarky. I know that false positives can happen, but my point was they do NOT happen because of the FeLV vaccine. The SNAP test for FeLV actually tests the amount of leukemia in the blood, while the SNAP for FIV tests for antibodies in the blood - which is why it's not that reliable for FIV because if they've had the FIV vaccine, they will have antibodies in their blood. But, that's not the case with FeLV, since the test doesn't look for antibodies. False positives can definitely happen with the SNAP test, but it's just not due to the FeLV vaccine line a previous poster mentioned.


----------



## cms (Sep 19, 2013)

Definitely no offense taken, and thank you very much for the explanations! I only wanted to say that, given what I've seen with possible false positives, I'm very trepidatious for anyone to be pushed into putting their cat down off of just the snap results, like the first vet I saw tried with me. 

But I'm very, very glad to see that that's not a question for Brendan! Hopefully her congestion will clear so she can breath and rest easier, and I know quarantining can be very difficult for everyone, but I do think the cats adjust eventually. I would think having that safe zone of a room closed off would also help her sleep easier if she's indeed troubled by her sight, once she settles, so that there will be less to startle her. Good luck!


----------



## brendan1 (Feb 11, 2014)

emilyatl said:


> Regarding her congestion, you can try putting her in the bathroom for 10 - 15 minutes with the shower running on hot and the door closed. The steam will help clear it up. If you do this before mealtimes, it should encourage her to eat (when they're congested, they can lose their sense of smell). I also like to use something like bonito flakes (fish flakes that you can get at any pet food store) on their food to make it smellier and entice them to eat. Tuna juice works well too. And if you have a humidifier, that can also help with the humidifier. I hope she's feeling better soon!


Thanks, the bathroom tip was suggested by a vet as well, but the flakes is something i will look into for sure.

She doesn't seem to like eating her dry food out of the bowl, but if I put individual pieces of dry food on the ground, she is more likely to nibble. Just being finicky or something else perhaps?


----------



## brendan1 (Feb 11, 2014)

I think the time is near where I'm going to have to have her euthanized. About a week ago, I noticed the litterbox hadn't been used in a while and then later that day while she was cuddling on my lap, I noticed she peed a little. I thought maybe she had lost her bladder control which still may be the case, but also she since started to lose her balance as well which is really sad watching her trying to move around. She still seems like there is no suffering and is quite happy on my lap (with a piece of plastic being used of course), but it isn't much of a life to be just sitting in one place. I'm pretty sure that the anti-biotics that I was given did make a difference. I had stopped for a while before the balance issued began and am hoping that it may help her now that I have got more of the anti-biotic but I'm thinking that it won't and that I'll have to finally make the decision that I don't want to make.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Brendan I'm so sorry to hear this...
About how old is she?
Have you had her back to the vet and discussed these symptoms with him/her?
How does her belly feel to you?
Is there any hardness?
I hope others may be able to offer you some advice and ideas.
Big HUG and gentle pets for your girl.


----------



## brendan1 (Feb 11, 2014)

She's approximately 3 years old. Her belly feels fine, but she is probably underweight although not to the point of being a concern in and of itself. I haven't had her back to the vet only because at the initial FeLV diagnosis, the vet mentioned that I might be best to put her down right then and that was 3 months ago.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Has she used the litter box at all?
What does her poo look like, if she has? Losing her balance now is a concern...


----------



## brendan1 (Feb 11, 2014)

The box looks like it hasn't been used in days, although she has peed on the litter catching mat which has been normal for her for a long time. She has peed a few times in random places including in her house. Her poop is physically short but normal girth and again she has gone in a few random places.

Watching her walk, her balance issue looks to be mostly in her hind legs.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Brendan, I just read this entire thread, and I'm so sorry for what you are going through with your kitty. She is so lucky to have such a loving person taking care of her. You will know when the time is right. Give her hugs and love from me, and know that I am thinking of you and your poor little girl.


----------



## brendan1 (Feb 11, 2014)

howsefrau32 said:


> Brendan, I just read this entire thread, and I'm so sorry for what you are going through with your kitty. She is so lucky to have such a loving person taking care of her. You will know when the time is right. Give her hugs and love from me, and know that I am thinking of you and your poor little girl.


Thanks. It's tough to make the call because watching her walk around blind and stumbling is pretty heart breaking, but then when I put her on my lap, she wags her tail, purrs faintly and even kneads a little bit. She seems pretty content actually.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Brendan, It is kinda sounding like the beginning of the end for her...
I would take her to the vet again just to make sure it's not some other issue that could be treated, and if its not, than you could see if some pain meds could be prescribed for her....for a while, to make whatever time she has more comfortable...
At some point, she'll let you know she's ready...and it will be up to you, to give her that final gift of love and sacrifice, to free her and let her fly free...
Hugs and Prayers. 
Sharon


----------



## brendan1 (Feb 11, 2014)

^ Thanks. I'm taking her to the vet tomorrow after work. It seems now like she has pretty much stopped eating again. The food in her bowl looks like it was moved around, but very little if any is missing since I left for work this morning. She's sitting on my lap as I type and seems pretty content, but even her favorite treats are of no interest to her it seems.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Brendan, One of my cats that had cancer, got to where she would find a quiet place to curl up and would only leave to use the litter box...
She'd try and drink a little and take a little canned food from my fingers...
If I picked her up gently and put her on my lap, she would start purring and look at me...
There was finally one day, she let me know it was time...
I set her free to fly that day...
So I know how hard it is...
Hugs and Prayers for you and your Girl...
Sharon


----------



## brendan1 (Feb 11, 2014)

10cats2dogs said:


> Brendan, One of my cats that had cancer, got to where she would find a quiet place to curl up and would only leave to use the litter box...
> She'd try and drink a little and take a little canned food from my fingers...
> If I picked her up gently and put her on my lap, she would start purring and look at me...
> There was finally one day, she let me know it was time...
> ...


Indeed it is very hard... I think I just had the final sign. She just pooped and there looks to be a bit of blood in there. I'm not sure as it looks pasty, but I'm saving it for the vet to see. As sad it is to acknowledge what must be done, when I first brought her back from the vet after the FeLV diagnosis, I was expecting to have to put her down within a few days. The extra 3 months that I've been able to have with her have been a big plus. I'm normally not very emotional, but I can almost guarantee that I'll be walking out of the vets office tomorrow with tears in my eyes.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Brendan, I'm sure a lot of the Cat Dads here on the forum would tell you there's nothing to feel embarrassed about, to shed tears for a Special Friend...
These little Fur Balls have a way of impacting our lives and Hearts in ways we never imagined...
I truly believe our lives are enriched for having them sharing in it and knowing them...

I'm glad you both got an extra three months together...
Your Girl knows you love her and thats the best gift...
Your Greatest Gift to her, may be tomorrow...
Hugs and Prayers...
Sharon


----------



## brendan1 (Feb 11, 2014)

I ended up taking her in last night around 10pm. She was laying on the bed and had her nose directly down against the bed. I lifted her head up and down about 3 times and it was dead weight. She perked back up but I knew that I didn't want her to go through the night like that so I called the after hours vet and had it done. In the car, she was alert and responding to me scratching her chin, but I still felt it was the right move. They asked if I wanted a check up first but I declined and just had her put to sleep. It probably should have been done a day or two earlier than it was, but I had a glimmer of hope that she might improve like she had done after the initial diagnosis.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I've been away and only just now read this thread. This cat enriched your life as you enriched hers. My deepest condolences for your loss. There is no more pain for her.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Brendan, Many HUGS for you...
Your Girl is Flying Free now...
She knows you loved her and cared...
You let her go in Dignity and Peace to the Bridge...
There is no greater gift than that...
Her Paw Print will always be in your Heart...
Sharon


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

So, so sorry you lost your girl - but you did give her the ultimate gift although it is a heartbreaking choice to have to make. Hoping that thinking of her pain free and peaceful at the bridge gives you some measure of comfort. atback


----------



## brendan1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words everyone.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Brendan what was the name of this little girl, who is now at the Bridge? 
HUGS...


----------



## brendan1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Actually, she didn't officially have a name. Her name from the SPCA was Scooter, but I usually referred to her as "mama cat" because I initially fostered her with her 3 kittens. The unfortunate reality is that her kittens may also have FeLV as well which I did inform the SPCA about. It may be that my other cat was the source, but aside from a few random sneezes, he appears to be fine although he too had contact with the kittens.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Brendan I really hope your other cat will be ok!
Rest in Peace now Scooter, aka, mamacat...


----------

